# Brass/Copper resistance to Nitric Acid



## MartinMartinez (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello.

Pls don't ask me why but i need to find any kind of copper allow that could resist to Nitric Acid. Maybe there isnt any allow available out there i don't really know, i was looking for much time in Internet about that but i don't find anything only that ( Brass alloys containing less than 15% of zinc is better corrosion resistance) *but it not resist to Nitric Acid.*

Thanks for Help!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 5, 2013)

MartinMartinez said:


> Hello.
> 
> Pls don't ask me why but i need to find any kind of copper allow that could resist to Nitric Acid. Maybe there isnt any allow available out there i don't really know, i was looking for much time in Internet about that but i don't find anything only that ( Brass alloys containing less than 15% of zinc is better corrosion resistance) *but it not resist to Nitric Acid.*
> 
> Thanks for Help!



I think I can guess why, I have thought it since your first posts.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmmmm... That would be an interesting alloy. It would be non-magnetic. It could probably easily be gold plated. And interestingly enough, if you did a stone and acid test, it wouldn't dissolve. It would react like a high karat gold alloy. That would be pretty neat!

Dave

P.S., I looked for a sarcasm smiley, but I couldn't find one.


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2013)

MartinMartinez,

What are you looking for? And why? 
Your talk on the forum has been mostly about fake gold, gold that would not test...

If we do not get a very good reason why you keep asking these questions.
You are not going to be a part of this forum.
We are Honest people here, and after reading several of your posts, it sure looks like you have been searching for methods to cheat honest people.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 6, 2013)

If you made up your brass alloy and then added 75% by weight of gold that should be pretty resistant to nitric :roll: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 6, 2013)

Go back and read through his post and it almost seems like two different people posting. One seems very educated, the other not so.


----------



## Geo (Apr 6, 2013)

with all the talk of plating chains thick enough to fool a scratch test? (time for a cliche) i smell something fishy. 

MartinMartinez, buddy, you are up to no good.first your asking how to cheat a scratch test and now you want to know how to make brass resistant to acid.


----------



## grance (Apr 6, 2013)

I think butcher is about to push the button on him


----------

